# Buffy the mealworm slayer is home!



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

I brought my hedgehog home today~! First time owner, so it's been an adventurous day.
"Don't play with her for 24 hours" went straight to the wind  I lasted maybe 5 before I _had_ to take her out and snuggle a little. Reading through the forums I learned that hedgehogs are grumpy, shy, smelly, poopy, and sometimes bloody, but nobody ever told me how freakin' adorable these little critters are <3
(Her title is, at the moment, ironic... her name is Buffy, but she just seemed confused when I offered her a mealie. Maybe later!)









(for the record, her food looks totally gross and low quality because it is. It's what her breeder was feeding her though so I have to keep her on it for a little bit before switching over entirely to the good stuff ><)

Obviously I've only had her for a day, so I haven't been able to work out what kind of girl she is. She surprised me with how quickly she opened up though! She was a super ball of huff for a bit, but after some manhandling she was absolutely determined to snuggle up on my shoulder. And poop everywhere :? do they ever stop pooping so much???









So yeah basically I'm pretty pleased with my new buddy and wanted to show her off <3 I'll probably take more pictures tomorrow. Aah I'm so happy!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

She's adorable! Love the name too


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats!  The "leave alone for 24 hours" thing is counter-productive anyway, I always advise against it. And "manhandling" is my favorite word for how to socialize them, so that's two points for you! You're off to a great start, and she's precious!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I ignored the 24 hour rule too lol. I think a lot of people do lol. She is very very cute! Also, they poop less as they get older lol, until then keep some Kleenex handy!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Aaaaawwww... love the colors! My hedgehog stopped pooping all over for a while now, she does it in her cage before I take her out. She's not even that old.I think my hedgie is used to the scedual. I hope yours will too!


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Eee, thanks guys! Manhandling is great word 
I got Buffy to eat a mealworm while I had her out today... she then proceeded to run towards the mealie container and tip it over so they spilled out :roll: she spent the rest of the hour scrabbling around like she was looking for more. So I'm thinking _maybe_ she liked that treat XD

It's hard to get any good pictures of her because when it's daytime she's just a ball of grump and when it's night it's too dark :T but she's still cute when she's mad, so pictures happened anyway!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Oleander once bulldozed into an open container of mealworms, flipped it onto the floor (from the couch) and then dove off onto the floor to try to get as many as he could. All in the space of about 0.83 seconds. He's... special. :lol:


----------



## Bromicon (Oct 7, 2012)

Haha I was the same way when my boyfriend first got his Hedgie. I held him as soon as he got him. Cutest thing ever. After a few minutes he fell asleep on me. He's very timid still and is still a bit unsure but we're working with him. You have to have a LOT of patience with Hedgehog's. Also babies poop a lot because they have a smaller digestive system. They're just like a human baby. 

- Bromicon's Girlfriend, Sarina ~


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's a doll!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations, she is cute. I had mine out for a ride today. It was 75 degrees out on December 4th! Mimzy has a travel frontal backpack (frontpack?) The gas station owner had to call his wife to come over and see the hedgehog. Naturally, Mimzy showed off and was lovable and climbing all over the woman and me. Then she wanted back into her pack. Like she was saying, "OK Mom, it's time to go home now!"


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

momIImany said:


> Congratulations, she is cute. I had mine out for a ride today. It was 75 degrees out on December 4th! Mimzy has a travel frontal backpack (frontpack?) The gas station owner had to call his wife to come over and see the hedgehog. Naturally, Mimzy showed off and was lovable and climbing all over the woman and me. Then she wanted back into her pack. Like she was saying, "OK Mom, it's time to go home now!"


Aww, that's adorable! I wish I could take Buffy outside with me, but it's been around 30 during the day and that's considered high for the time of year here P: yuck!
We have been making progress, though~ she totally conked out on my lap tonight, it was the cutest thing. I grabbed a photo because her sleepy face was just killing me <3 And I found out that she REALLY LIKES broccoli... little weirdo!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

momIImany- what kind of front backpack? could be worth looking into since I take Prim everywhere lol.

Folly- she's soo adorable! I LOVE looking at sleep hedgies lol.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

Shes is so cute!  Mine runs up to my shoulders as a sign that he wants to poop - like he is leaving snuggly areas to find somewhere ELSE to poop  i started putting him in an open bin with litter when he did that and he poops then i can pick him up and go back to snuggling - just wait till you get your first shoulder full of hedgie pee! lol I tell winston all the time "its a good thing your so cute - nothing else could use the bathroom on me so freaquestly and get away with it" lol


----------

